# Allscripts EHR



## scadykat (Oct 11, 2012)

Does anyone currently use the Allscripts MyWay EHR/PM system? We heard some rather disturbing news recently concerning this system.


----------



## CoderCat (Oct 11, 2012)

We use Allscripts EHR.  What horrible news have you hear about it?  We have been using it for about a year and a half.


----------



## Walker22 (Oct 11, 2012)

Yes, do tell. We have been using it for many years and haven't had any issues.


----------



## em2177 (Oct 11, 2012)

We just recently started using it. No problems so far.....


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Oct 12, 2012)

Our practice has been on Allscripts Pro-EHR for about 6 years now. Other then the constant "Hot-Fixes" that are always being put in place, we are pretty happy with it.

What type of problems are you experiencing?


----------



## jimbo1231 (Dec 28, 2012)

*Horrible News?*

Not sure if it's horrible. But there was a recent blurb in Modern Healthcare about the AScri. CEO resigning under fire. According to the article it was mostly about AllScripts losing a lot of their market share to EPIC which is the hot choice for hospitals these days. Also AScr. lost a huge deal to EPIC, half billion dollars or so, for the NYC public hospitals. Didn't seem anything specific about the product, except it is viewed as not having the hospital wide connectivity that EPIC does.
Only thing is when I see articles like this, next thing you know company is sold, and you find yourself with support pulled out unless you go with buyer's (Epic?) product. That is a totally unfounded speculation on my part!

Jim


----------



## GBielskis (Jan 17, 2013)

*Allscripts*

We are a Cardiology Group and have had Allscripts Myway for 2 years.  We were told they cannot meet the "meaningful use" requirement.  We have to find another software.


----------



## meganpoelzer (Jan 18, 2013)

We have Allscripts Pro EHR, but I did hear there is a class action suit against MyWay...something to do with Allscripts not supporting it anymore and not meeting MU requirements.


----------



## Juanita08 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Allscripts*



GBielskis said:


> We are a Cardiology Group and have had Allscripts Myway for 2 years.  We were told they cannot meet the "meaningful use" requirement.  We have to find another software.



I work for a Medical Doctor, we to have to get another software. Myway was not what we thought it would be. The training was not helpful at all we took classes on line, but when you started to work with alive pt and everyday none of the classes was helpful. 
 Now we have to start all over again. Not happy about it at all.


----------



## Juanita08 (Feb 18, 2013)

Candyr73 said:


> Our practice has been on Allscripts Pro-EHR for about 6 years now. Other then the constant "Hot-Fixes" that are always being put in place, we are pretty happy with it.
> 
> What type of problems are you experiencing?



  Where do you fine the "HOT-Fixes' I have no clue about this?


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Apr 22, 2013)

Juanita, you can find them on the Allscripts website when you login and go to my software and then available downloads.


----------

